
An Entropy-Based Methodology for Detecting Online Advertising Fraud at Scale [pdf] - eternalban
http://botlab.io/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/v1_anonymous_no_tags-1.pdf
======
CaiGengYang
What's this about ?

